# Annoying worthless shit



## lokie (Oct 3, 2012)

How is this worthless function disabled?


----------



## gaztron3030 (Oct 3, 2012)

When it popped up I thought i was in trouble and had a message from support.
You owe me some new undies RIU


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 4, 2012)

What makes the damn thing more irritating is it even pops up in the picture window when posting pics.


----------



## dbkick (Oct 4, 2012)

lokie said:


> How is this worthless function disabled?
> 
> View attachment 2359953


finally someone else that has that fucking button, did it move??? lower right now?? fuck this thing!


----------



## dbkick (Oct 4, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> What makes the damn thing more irritating is it even pops up in the picture window when posting pics.


it even got in the way of my submit button, fuck this support button!


----------



## dbkick (Oct 4, 2012)

imchucky666 said:


> What makes the damn thing more irritating is it even pops up in the picture window when posting pics.


and what's this map shit? RIU when something isn't broken...........


----------



## dbkick (Oct 4, 2012)

odd, I quoted you twice. my opinion is fuck this button!


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 4, 2012)

The Support button is said to help beta test the map plugin and bug reporting but im having trouble understanding why its on every page outside of the Maps pages themselves.. I have suggested a simple solution for the administrators in another thread.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 4, 2012)

dbkick said:


> it even got in the way of my submit button, fuck this support button!


Yep, bottom right, only half showing, but it comes up in the box to post pics and covers the 'done' box.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 4, 2012)

dbkick said:


> and what's this map shit? RIU when something isn't broken...........


I agree, the map thing is irritating to look at also.


----------



## timbo123 (Oct 4, 2012)

I gave the admins my opinion too... that support button on the side of the screen looks like shit, is in the way and is annoying. It's gotta go!


----------



## Bob Bongloaded (Nov 2, 2012)

If you use Firefox this plugin is good http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/remove-it-permanently/


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2012)

yes i had to teach myself how to get it off of my pc.

still have issues of it on my droid.

Support my ass. lots of things could be worked on to improve this site before aggravating functions
need to be added. do they even really work? I have not got a reply from the 1 or 2 i sent.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, the Rollitup Maps section is new. The Support button is new, and we are trying it out.

I can't understand how you whiners are going to put up with it.


----------



## lokie (Nov 4, 2012)

some whiners are smart enough to get around the failings of the sites poor experimentalists.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 5, 2012)

what support buttons? i dont see any support buttons..


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 5, 2012)

Right click on support> block add> looks good> ok> done


----------

